# Barred Owl



## rip18 (Nov 14, 2006)

Barred owl alongside the driveway last night...  I've got some daytime pictures of barred owls that are better than this one, but this is the best nighttime picture I've gotten.

Nikon D70, 600mm Nikkor lens, f/4.0, 1/25th second, ISO 800, flash with Better Beamer Flash Extender, tripod.

There is a lot of grain in this image (courtesy of ISO 800) which I used a little noise reduction on.  I also wish I had a separate flash bracket so that I could have shot this as vertical rather than horizontal without the lighting being "sideways."


----------



## rip18 (Nov 14, 2006)

And a portrait with great red-eye from the flash...

All specs the same, just closer to the bird...


----------



## ed'sboy (Nov 14, 2006)

Those are some wild looking eyes in the red eye shot. More good uns rip.


----------



## ramsey (Nov 14, 2006)

Rip, that second photo is a keeper! Excellent


----------



## bigswamp (Nov 14, 2006)

cool pics...I love hearing 'em when they get fired up!


----------



## Hoss (Nov 14, 2006)

Neat ones Rip.  Man that guy could use some Visine.

Hoss


----------



## leo (Nov 15, 2006)

*Those are fine pics rip18*

thanks for posting them


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 15, 2006)

Boy, that first one is camoed in pretty good with that tree, I'd say...


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 15, 2006)

Great shots of one of my favorites Rip. Them red eyes are a killer!!


----------



## slimbo (Nov 15, 2006)

I still dont see how these birds and other animals just pose for yall and say cheese.


----------



## BigBuckFinder (Nov 21, 2006)

that is great photo with red eye flash


----------



## kathy1959 (Jul 3, 2012)

awesome...


----------



## grandpawrichard (Jul 4, 2012)

Really Cool shots Rip! You sure take some awesome photos!

Dick


----------



## Roger T (Jul 4, 2012)

awesome shots! i like ole eyes!


----------



## Redbow (Jul 5, 2012)

Thats a spooky looking capture with the red eyes. Looks like he doesn't give a Hoot if you take his photograph.


----------



## quinn (Jul 5, 2012)

Wow rip! These are way cool!


----------



## rip18 (Jul 5, 2012)

Whoa - a blast from the past - posted 6 years ago!  Thanks, y'all!  I sure wish I could reshoot these again with my newer gear & improved skill set though...


----------

